# Snail losing its shell



## tylernol (May 2, 2012)

My snail's shell looks like it's been eroded away and its slowly getting worse. Is this a problem and does anyone have experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Yes it can be a problem. I can not really see what you are showing in the pic but I will ask you a few questions. Do you use co2 on this tank? Do you know the hardness or PH? These things contribute to shell erosion.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Put some salt in the tank.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You need to supplement with some type of edible calcium 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylernol (May 2, 2012)

I uploaded the same picture but brightened it up a bit and encircled the problem area.

Test strip measured 120 GH, 80 KH, around 7 pH. No CO2. The tank has one guppy and two vampire shrimp. Would salts be OK with the shrimp?


----------



## tylernol (May 2, 2012)

What do you guys think? I'll probably swing by Big Al's tomorrow to ask about calcium supplements


----------

